# Bow Bird Down! (Pics)



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I was unable to hit the woods this morning or afternoon after deer, so I decided to chase some midday turkeys. I got on 3 mature toms by using a locator call, to which they gobbled at. I then worked my way closer using soft yelps and clucks, which they also gobbled at! Felt just like a spring hunt except the birds wouldn't come an inch my way. 

I finally closed the distance by moving slowly only when the wind blew and got a visual. The smaller 2 birds were bedded down (yes bedded) and the big boy was on his feet, spitting, drumming, and strutting at my soft yelps (someone forgot to tell him birds don't do that in the fall).

I worked slowly in to 30 yards and hunkered down, hoping they'd move. After 45 minutes of stagnation, I decided I was the one who was going to have to move. With the biggest bird behind a tree, I slowly stood, which caused the others to stand, alarm putt, and start to walk off. I had a very small shooting window to work with when the big tom entered. I drew and let an arrow fly...CRACK! I knew right away what happened...I had harvested a trophy Michigan sapling! 

I quickly knocked another arrow and ranged my next available shot. It was another small 3'x3' clearing at 50 yards. The first two birds, whom had seen me, cruised right through. The last bird still hadn't seen me, and by the grace of the Lord stopped in the small hillside opening. I was already at full draw, settling my pin on the leading edge of the birds wing...

Deep breath...Exhale...Release.

THUMP! Now that was a sound I liked to hear! The bird flopped twice and was still.

Elated, I quickly ran up and collected a fine fall tom!

His stats: 24 lbs. 10 7/8" beard. 1 3/16th spurs. My second highest scoring typical bird, and biggest with a bow.

What a hunt!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow! Nice bird and one heck of a shot! That is awesome! Congratulations! You need to take Smoke with you some time and show him how it is done!:lol:

Great photo too! You should mount him!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Jason nice bird, way to hang in there and show him who's boss. 

Great pictures and story too. Is that a new bow I see?


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Way to get the job done!! Great story, pic's, and bird. Congrats!!

Scott


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice work Jason.......I scored Thursday night...........Mack


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats, very nice bird...

Mike


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Way to go .Bud


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

T-H-U-M-P!!!!!!!!

Love that sound.

What you did takes skill.


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

50 yards? outstanding!! great job!!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Great story and nice bird, congrats.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

koz bow said:


> Wow! Nice bird and one heck of a shot! That is awesome! Congratulations! You need to take Smoke with you some time and show him how it is done!:lol:
> 
> Great photo too! You should mount him!


Koz,
I can't get one mounted until I break 1 7/16th hooks again...It may be a while:lol:


And Russ, it's the same bow I've been shooting for 4 seasons now...But she has a new sight


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Dude I am impressed! and Awesome pics! seriously well done. I really need to get out and try fall turkey hunting again. Next year maybe. with the newborns it will be tough.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

A big tom in the fall, with a bow, no less. Quite an achievement.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations once again brother....AWESOME shot and a great bird too! From what I can remember he's just about a twin to the bird I shot in '08.....SWEET! :coolgleam


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweet....great job...I have been hearing some birds...I never thought about calling??? Must be a magic call :coolgleam,\.
Bucky


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats and nice shooting!!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Awsome Jason your a killing machine this season :coolgleam.


----------



## TETON (Jan 25, 2006)

Great Pics!!! Awsome tom too.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Great bird and fantastic shot!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Congrats on an awesome bow bird and what a shot! *


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! Sweet hunt and great job.

(I'd hate to have you made at me with your killer instincts!)


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Toms and Bows were just made for each otherCongrats on the kill.


----------



## hoytkatera125 (Oct 9, 2008)

great job on the Fall bird FF!


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

great bird, sweet pics, and oh what a bow!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

50 YARDS????:yikes: WEAK!!!!! my buddy shot one with his bow from 53 yards away:lol:

congrats man! thats awesome though! i forgot to message you when you sent me the picture! thats awesome man! way to go!

keep it up!

next year i plan on hunting Michigan,Nebraska, possibly kansas and Colorado!

hope i can at least do 2 of the 4

about time you shot another with your bow!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

HunterHawk said:


> 50 YARDS????:yikes: WEAK!!!!! my buddy shot one with his bow from 53 yards away:lol:
> 
> congrats man! thats awesome though! i forgot to message you when you sent me the picture! thats awesome man! way to go!
> 
> ...


Right Hawk.......but you already forgot how to turkey hunt! :lol:


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

thats sweet! I missed one last night..took a step as i released!:sad:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Ack said:


> Right Hawk.......but you already forgot how to turkey hunt! :lol:



:lol::lol::lol: haha so what your saying is ill see you out here next year or the year after begging me to put you on a monster merrian?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> :lol::lol::lol: haha so what your saying is ill see you out here next year or the year after begging me to put you on a monster merrian?


 
Merrian? This isn't Robin Hood smokey! Merriams is your quarry! :lol: Who wants to shoot them anyways? With their thin beards and worn down spurs... J/K! 

Ack and I are gonna crash your pad after we down a couple more monster easterns in the spring! Don't ask your wife...Tell her! (Once again, I'm kidding. She is the boss and we all know that)


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Merrian? This isn't Robin Hood smokey! Merriams is your quarry! :lol: Who wants to shoot them anyways? With their thin beards and worn down spurs... J/K!
> 
> Ack and I are gonna crash your pad after we down a couple more monster easterns in the spring! Don't ask your wife...Tell her! (Once again, I'm kidding. She is the boss and we all know that)


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam Great job, Jason, and a fine story! It's suprising how many of my deer hunting friends forget about the fall hunt. When I tell them I took a bird they respond, "You can hunt turkey's, now? Just with a bow, right?" They don't know what they're missing!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Great tale and shooting! Congrats!


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats ! That is a great bird & story


----------



## JohnD4980 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great photo, amazing shot from 50 yards! If my neighbor does not kill me one for thanksgiving, I will be buying one, since we only eat wild free range animals, a turkey will cost a fortune, LOL...


----------

